# I ATE A EFFING MINICRICKET!!!!!!



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought this would NEVER happend to me... Having and insect in my mouth and knowing it is alive and swallowing it... The story starts with me (totally unexperienced) trying to use a "sucker" -a lil tube with a sponge at the end so I could suck up the insects and then just release them on each mantis case- Well, I feed 30 mantis pretty succesfully, only had to feed 80 more babies, so, I felt confident abut my "strategy" to feed them I opened 3 cages at the same time, sucking up crickets and relieving 5 in each.

When I sucked the -sucker- and well, I ended up swallowing the sponge, dust, dirt and one cricket (There were more than 3 crickets in the tube but I want to keep it positive and think I just swallowed one :s It was disgusting, I washed my mouth like 5 times, I tried to vomit, It was terrible.

Im sure I ve had eaten insects before but without noticing ( I used to be in the girsls scouts  and do camping trips for a week, but knowing I just ate a livin microcriket that poo more insects or that are normally raised in ###### is just seriously disturbing.

Im not planning on repeating the "experience" unless I have nothing else to eat, Im left alone on an island with no other protein source and Im aware I have to eat them to survive.

D:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

You'll be fine.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2009)

yahhaahhaa! evil woman! what are the babies going to eat now!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha!  They say, "you are what you eat," so if you start chirping and hopping around, soon, just be sure your mom doesn't swat you!!

A day or two ago, I mentioned that the same thing had happened to me when I was a kid, but who believes an old guy telling childhood stories? You've proven that it was true!

Rick's suggestion of putting a tube in the container so that the crix will crawl into it works well fine me, but for "minicrickets, you may want to roll up cyllinders of thin carboard or stiff paper and glue them to the width you want. Then pull them out and dump them in the pot. Your method sounds really labor intensive! When do you think that you'll have enough fruit flies to go round?


----------



## Giosan (Jun 15, 2009)

Grose!!!! That is terrible  hahaha


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I'm gonna...-bleh ah ah behhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chunk chunk puhh. (Heavy breathing) :wacko:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Egads, ming ming!! Euuk....  Well, look on the bright side... at least it wasn't a full grown one! :blink:


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

There are far easier ways to transfer feeders than that but I nobody ever wants to listen so I'm not gonna go over it again. If that grosses you guys out I won't mention some of the stuff I have eaten.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 15, 2009)

Yucky! Well at least you did not eat cricket poop! Also, if anyone eats peanutbutter, a surprisingly large % of its volume is made of insects! yumm


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd be concerned about passing that sponge.


----------



## MingMing (Jun 15, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Haha!  They say, "you are what you eat," so if you start chirping and hopping around, soon, just be sure your mom doesn't swat you!!A day or two ago, I mentioned that the same thing had happened to me when I was a kid, but who believes an old guy telling childhood stories? You've proven that it was true!
> 
> Rick's suggestion of putting a tube in the container so that the crix will crawl into it works well fine me, but for "minicrickets, you may want to roll up cyllinders of thin carboard or stiff paper and glue them to the width you want. Then pull them out and dump them in the pot. Your method sounds really labor intensive! When do you think that you'll have enough fruit flies to go round?


MOST TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCE EVER!



Rick said:


> There are far easier ways to transfer feeders than that but I nobody ever wants to listen so I'm not gonna go over it again. If that grosses you guys out I won't mention some of the stuff I have eaten.


Oh I dont mind eating weird food, snakes, turtles, frog legs... but COOKED not fresh and alive



Arkanis said:


> Yucky! Well at least you did not eat cricket poop! Also, if anyone eats peanutbutter, a surprisingly large % of its volume is made of insects! yumm


I hope I didnt... I mean it also tasted like dirt and dust and just dirt in general, so im REALLY hoping there was no residual waste in there...



revmdn said:


> I'd be concerned about passing that sponge.


Lol... well Hope its better than Activia


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2009)

The sponge sounds a lot worse than the cricket. I mean, come on, crickets aren't bad for food!


----------



## a1_collection (Jun 15, 2009)

That's nothing. I have ate worst. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2009)

surely we all have, but the sponge, I dont know!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Yucky! Well at least you did not eat cricket poop! Also, if anyone eats peanutbutter, a surprisingly large % of its volume is made of insects! yumm


Arkanis, I did NOT want to hear that!!! :huh:  

ming ming... you'll have to let us know that the sponge left safely! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 16, 2009)

Kat, I bet there is less bugs in Nutella than in peanutbutter. Come on, you know you want to.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure how many people would like to hear this, but I'm posting it anyway.  An average person in their lifetime will eat about one pound of insects accidentally. B) Also, where do you guys think most of the red dye for clothing comes from............


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha, I wouldn't mind purposely eating bugs. It just has to actually be a dish.


----------



## MingMing (Jun 16, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Not sure how many people would like to hear this, but I'm posting it anyway.  An average person in their lifetime will eat about one pound of insects accidentally. B) Also, where do you guys think most of the red dye for clothing comes from............


I heard that somewhere also, an average person eats 200 insects in a lifetime accidentaly, my point is, you dont REALISE youre eating an insect, and so, youre brain is not aware or it, but when you know you just swallowed an insect, at least my brain, freaks out..... I can handle almost everything, the pain is in your head, im not afraid of heighs, Im not scared of spiders, rats, snakes or even venenous frogs, I just cant stand 2 things: 1.- flying coackroaches from north Mexico or 2.- living beings in my mouth.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 16, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Kat, I bet there is less bugs in Nutella than in peanutbutter. Come on, you know you want to.


 :mellow:  ........ :blink: &lt;_&lt; You booger, Martin!! :angry:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 16, 2009)

Life is too short not to experience new things. Think of it as cultural research.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 16, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Life is too short not to experience new things. Think of it as cultural research.


  :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2009)

The topic should now change to "I ATE A EFFING SPONGE!!!!!!". :lol:


----------



## MingMing (Jun 17, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> The topic should now change to "I ATE A EFFING SPONGE!!!!!!". :lol:


lol, the sponge wasnt that big  prolly like...1 squared cm per side, and well, the sponge was dead and never had a life... probably the cricket was alive until he fell into my stomach :S and for some reason that sounds weird and gross


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2009)

Look on the bright side, your not dead.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 17, 2009)

i used to eat spiders in college for money when i was drunk sometimes - stupid, yes -- tasty, NO. Some spiders are very hairy and this does not help in choking them down.


----------



## MingMing (Jun 17, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> i used to eat spiders in college for money when i was drunk sometimes - stupid, yes -- tasty, NO. Some spiders are very hairy and this does not help in choking them down.


Well at least you got paid LOL I got NOTHING!!!! Just a dirt taste in my mouth for days!!!!!!! D: lol okay maybe just until I brushed my teeth the 2nd time


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 17, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> i used to eat spiders in college for money when i was drunk sometimes - stupid, yes -- tasty, NO. Some spiders are very hairy and this does not help in choking them down.


Oh, Arkanis.... :blink:


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 18, 2009)

Meh. I saw wuwu eat a couple of crix with my own eyes and have video to prove it. He even went back for seconds...so don't whine about eating one little one! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 18, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Meh. I saw wuwu eat a couple of crix with my own eyes and have video to prove it. He even went back for seconds...so don't whine about eating one little one! :lol:


Arkanis: It is irresponsible posts like this and the spider munching one above that bring this forum to the attention of the NSPCA (National Society for the Prevention of Chomping Arachnids) and the RSPCA (Royal Society for the Prosecution of Cricket Asphixiators). You may smirk now, but when they come to take you away, I shall say, "I told you so" (also, "Do you want to sell yr mantids cheap?").

P.S. Can you make decent money chomping spiders, and do you make more than the cost of the booze?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 18, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Arkanis: It is irresponsible posts like this and the spider munching one above that bring this forum to the attention of the NSPCA (National Society for the Prevention of Chomping Arachnids) and the RSPCA (Royal Society for the Prosecution of Cricket Asphixiators). You may smirk now, but when they come to take you away, I shall say, "I told you so" (also, "Do you want to sell yr mantids cheap?").P.S. Can you make decent money chomping spiders, and do you make more than the cost of the booze?


LOL


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Arkanis: It is irresponsible posts like this and the spider munching one above that bring this forum to the attention of the NSPCA (National Society for the Prevention of Chomping Arachnids) and the RSPCA (Royal Society for the Prosecution of Cricket Asphixiators). You may smirk now, but when they come to take you away, I shall say, "I told you so" (also, "Do you want to sell yr mantids cheap?").P.S. Can you make decent money chomping spiders, and do you make more than the cost of the booze?


Or PETA. As you know they are upset the president killed a fly.


----------

